# Hobbs of Barbican question



## kodyind (May 10, 2020)

Can anyone tell me about this frame, I bought it from an estate


----------



## juvela (May 10, 2020)

-----



			Hobbs of Barbican
		


Veteran Cycle Club of the U.K. has a marque enthusiast for Hobbs of Barbican IIRC









						Veteran-Cycle Club
					

For Whatever You Ride




					v-cc.org.uk
				




You may need to join the club to communicate with them.

They would no doubt love to get your serial for the registry...

Were you able to get any history/background information on the bicycle from the seller?

Wonder why paint of frame and fork do not match.  Perhaps a respray at some point...

Thanks very much for posting this treasure.  Hope we can get some additional imagery.

@dnc1

---

What model is the orange MCB?  Appears it might be a 318.

Looks to wear a NERVAR Sport chainset and Maeda gear ensemble.


-----


----------



## dnc1 (May 10, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need to be a member to use the V-CC Library. 
There is a 'Hobbs of Barbican' Facebook group also.
I'll contact the marque enthusiast and see if he has any info for you @kodyind

They produced bikes from late '30s to '50s I think.


----------



## kodyind (May 10, 2020)

thanks so much


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 10, 2020)

stunning find - when I see a bike like that my only consolation is the frame doesn't fit

If you need a plan to put a light on that fork boss, I have a possible solution for you


----------



## dnc1 (May 13, 2020)

I'll PM you the V-CC marque enthusiasts email address @kodyind.
He's happy for you to contact him directly.
Good luck.


----------



## bikerbluz (May 15, 2020)

Absolutely a beautiful bike, and a historic treasure.


----------



## RidgeWalker (May 17, 2020)

If possible clamp the seat post, not the frame, in your work stand. Fantastic bike.


----------

